# DVI- D to HDMI on 921 DVR



## Cooper 31 (Jan 5, 2005)

It is my understanding that a DVI-D cable will connect to the Dish 921 DVR even though the 921 has a DVI-I fitting. I know that connecting to HDMI that I would need audio cables. Do I have the correct information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes, and in fact the physical connection on most HDTVs which have a DVI input connector is actually a DVI-D connector (and hence would *not* be able to be used with a DVI-I cable). Since the DVI-D pins are a subset of the DVI-I pins, using a DVI-D cable is the correct thing to do in this case.

It shouldn't matter whether the cable is "single link" or "dual link" for your purposes, since the 921 is limited to 1080i.


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes, but I don't think you will get the SD channels through that setup hence the reason for a DVI-I cable if your tv accepts DVI-I but then maybe you already knew that


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

UT_Texan said:


> Yes, but I don't think you will get the SD channels through that setup hence the reason for a DVI-I cable if your tv accepts DVI-I but then maybe you already knew that


If your set is dvd-d then that is the right cable. Mine only has dvd-d and has no problem with SD channels. Mine does accept 480p and if I change to 480p that works too. 480i does not go over the DVI cable.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

UT_Texan said:


> Yes, but I don't think you will get the SD channels through that setup hence the reason for a DVI-I cable if your tv accepts DVI-I but then maybe you already knew that


????

DVD-I adds analog RGB to DVI-D (digital). This has nothing to do with Hi-Def vs Std-Def (both are sent digitally).

Even if your TV accepts a DVD-I cable, it's highly unlikely it's doing anything with the analog signals (the people who need analog RGB generally know who they are - mostly $15,000 front CRT projectors and computer monitors).

The 921 will scale both HD and SD to whatever output resolution you select.


----------



## saylorman (Jan 24, 2005)

I hope it works for you, cause I have a dvi-d cable, and I can only run the freaking thing in 720P. If I put it in 1080i it gives me a picture for about 6 seconds, then it starts flickering badly, stops and repeats the process. I do not if I buy another dvi-d cable if it will even make a difference.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

saylorman said:


> I hope it works for you, cause I have a dvi-d cable, and I can only run the freaking thing in 720P. If I put it in 1080i it gives me a picture for about 6 seconds, then it starts flickering badly, stops and repeats the process. I do not if I buy another dvi-d cable if it will even make a difference.


Most likely behaving normally. Your Tv probabably can ONLY display 720p and only accepts 720p.

Both mine only display 1080i. One can accept 720p (converting it to 1080i). The other can only accept 1080i. On that tv if I accidently switch to 720P it does much as you describe.


----------

